
Show HN: Search tweets for style, not content - jacob-jackson
https://same.energy
======
hyperpape
I used my pinned tweet
([https://twitter.com/hyperpape/status/1050402656181735426](https://twitter.com/hyperpape/status/1050402656181735426))

"Learning Perl6 is like being stuck in a small dark room with a bat that's
flapping around wildly, and talking to the bat and slowly coming to understand
what it is like to be a bat."

and the results are quite good:
[https://same.energy/?q=Learning+Perl6+is+like+being+stuck+in...](https://same.energy/?q=Learning+Perl6+is+like+being+stuck+in+a+small+dark+room+with+a+bat+that%27s+flapping+around+wildly%2C+and+talking+to+the+bat+and+slowly+coming+to+understand+what+it+is+like+to+be+a+bat).

I wouldn't say they 100% have the same energy in every case, but I enjoyed
reading them.

~~~
searchableguy
Unless I am doing something wrong, searching for similar tweets to
realdonaldtrump only results in his tweets.

[https://same.energy/?q=The+Democrats+never+even+mentioned+th...](https://same.energy/?q=The+Democrats+never+even+mentioned+the+words+LAW+%26+ORDER+at+their+National+Convention.+That%27s+where+they+are+coming+from.+If+I+don%27t+win%2C+America%27s+Suburbs+will+be+OVERRUN+with+Low+Income+Projects%2C+Anarchists%2C+Agitators%2C+Looters+and%2C+of+course%2C+%22Friendly+Protesters%22).

This could be used to de-anonymize people on twitter.

Edit: So I did a test for an old twitter account I don't have access to
anymore. I was able to find it using my comments with few tries.

~~~
dmurray
I wonder if it sorts by popularity ahead of relevance (maybe after meeting
some minimum threshold for relevance). In another post I've commented about
the surprising high quality of the results.

@realdonaldtrump has huge reach on Twitter, as well as a distinctive style, so
maybe there is no one who posts in a similar style (TBH I'd expect most to be
parody accounts) who has achieved sufficient popularity to compete.

~~~
boogies
> maybe there is no one who posts in a similar style (TBH I'd expect most to
> be parody accounts) who has achieved sufficient popularity to compete

A couple pages down there are non-@realdonaldtrump tweets scattered here and
there, always in pairs as far as I can see
([https://twitter.com/majorbear70/status/1286690669826842626](https://twitter.com/majorbear70/status/1286690669826842626)
&
[https://twitter.com/DavidWaddell5/status/1127214256636813313](https://twitter.com/DavidWaddell5/status/1127214256636813313)
[https://same.energy/?q=I+heard+Bill+Clinton+might+be+joining...](https://same.energy/?q=I+heard+Bill+Clinton+might+be+joining+Creepy%2FSleepy+Joe+Biden+on+the+Campaign+Trail.+It+will+be+called+our+%22Fondling+Father%27s.%22),
and
[https://twitter.com/RealWayneRoot/status/1161435864506884096](https://twitter.com/RealWayneRoot/status/1161435864506884096)
&
[https://twitter.com/Mcphie00/status/1163080988085358592](https://twitter.com/Mcphie00/status/1163080988085358592),
Control-F to search), except scattered individual tweets from @RealDonaldTrFan

------
Razengan
There was a Show HN called “Twitch Roulette – Find and chat with streamers who
are streaming alone” [0]

As the number of users grows on every social platform, it becomes harder for
new users to get noticed. I wish every service had a feature to filter for
only new contributors.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23114103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23114103)

------
gojomo
Interesting! As the creator, can you say anything about the algorithm(s) used
to determine similarity?

------
FnControlOption
@billwurtz:

> richard simmons is plural. it's actually 2 guys, they are twins, each one is
> named richard simmon

@YABOYEZRAFITZ:

> can i send text messages using my typewriter? it doesn't give me any
> instructions in the owners manual

[https://same.energy/?q=twitter.com%2Fbillwurtz](https://same.energy/?q=twitter.com%2Fbillwurtz)

------
notRobot
Really cool! It'd help with the context of the tweet if the date on which it
was posted was included too.

------
jfax
Immediately started punching in dril classics and am thoroughly impressed with
the results. Well done.

~~~
nwsm
Lol I did the exact same thing. I'm also impressed with the results, although
I'm also getting a lot of other dril tweets back. Don't know if I should
attribute that to OP, a flaw in the app, or to dril's consistency. I'll choose
to believe it's the last one.

------
kristopolous
these results are not terrible. relevant long tail results are hard. well
done.

------
gitgud
> _Searched 15,541,670 tweets in 0.35s_

Isn't there millions of tweets posted everyday? This must be a minuscule
fraction of all tweets....

Anyway, great project, had a lot of funny tweets

------
swlkr
this is impressive, how does it work?

~~~
pedro1976
In elasticsearch there is a more-like-tis query [0], that returns similar
documents for a fulltext, next to a couple of optimizations that they might
use.

[0]
[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/curr...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/query-
dsl-mlt-query.html)

------
aurenh
played around with this. well done!

------
gotostatement
nice work!

